# Freeride/downhill tracks in Pforzheim und Umgebung



## wheaty (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen, ob jemand in Pforzheim und Umgebung Freeride und/oder Downhill Trails kennt (auch gerne per PN ).
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das hier oder ins Lokale Bikeforum kommt, wenn ich hier also falsch bin, dann Pusht mich bitte.


----------



## lowrider89 (21. Januar 2012)

Sorry also ich kann dir da nicht helfen. Ich kenne da 2-3 Trails in Ettlingen  Vlt fragste mal in Wild Bader Thread oder so nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Winfreak (5. März 2012)

servus wheaty

ich selber komme aus mühlacker und kenne auch im enzlreis paar geile trails... die sin aber nicht richtung pforzheim sondern eher mühlacker, illingen, knittlingen.
bei interesse kannst dich ja melden


----------



## dominic999 (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen ich bin aus Mühlacker OT Mühlhausen und bin neu hier im Forum. Ich heiß Dominic bin 13 Jahre alt und möchte mit dem Downhill anfangen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo es hier im Enzkreis einen Verein oder eine Gemeinschaft für Downhill gibt? Bzw. hier im Forum helfen?


----------



## wheaty (9. August 2013)

Hallo Dominic,
einen Verein gibt es glaube ich nicht aber du kannst dich ja mal im Bikepark Bad Wildbad umschauen.


----------



## specialist (13. August 2013)

dominic999 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich bin aus Mühlacker OT Mühlhausen und bin neu hier im Forum. Ich heiß Dominic bin 13 Jahre alt und möchte mit dem Downhill anfangen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo es hier im Enzkreis einen Verein oder eine Gemeinschaft für Downhill gibt? Bzw. hier im Forum helfen?


Also der Deutsche Meister 2013 im Downhill, fährt bei den BikeRiders Remchingen mit. Ich bin mir sicher, dass er dir den ein oder anderen Tip zum Einstieg geben kann. 
Der erste Tip kommt allerdings von mir: Komm mal Dienstags ins Training. Nicht mit dem DH-Traktor, sondern mit einem normalen MTB, fahr bisschen mit und knüpf Kontakte, lerne erstmal die Grundtechniken auf dem MTB und dann wird das schon was mit deiner Downhillkarriere

Grüße specialist


----------

